

Ask HN: What is your favorite web font for long texts? - cryptos

We, as the Hacker News crowd, are reading blog posts, magazine articles and the like every day. And maybe you find some web fonts more readable or more pleasant than others.<p>So what are your favorite web fonts for long texts?
======
lomnakkus
Whatever the browser's default proportional font is. Then the user can choose
what works for _them_ and not what you happen to like. (A lot of what makes a
font "good" is very subjective.)

------
glaberficken
I find Georgia to be very readable.

My advice (as an amateur =):

\- always apply a generous line height

\- do dark-grey (#333) on white (instead of the standard black on white, which
is a bit too much contrast for my taste)

like this: [https://jsfiddle.net/ot6oeakp/](https://jsfiddle.net/ot6oeakp/)

~~~
atmosx
That's a really nice combination, but for some reason I don't like it on my
blog. Maybe the background is a bit too much 'white', while in your fiddle is
gray which makes the font looks even more awesome. Ty for sharing.

~~~
glaberficken
yeah, I mean Georgia and geek topics do not "marry" that well imho =)

I checked out your blog btw and I have to say that I loved this post:

[http://www.convalesco.org/articles/2014/04/22/please-dont-
ch...](http://www.convalesco.org/articles/2014/04/22/please-dont-change-the-
world/)

couldnt agree more

~~~
atmosx
Oh thanks a lot! :-)

------
J_Darnley
Whatever I have sans-serif set to in my browser. I just checked and it is
Arial. I don't mind what you use as long as it renders correctly which most
explicit choices seem to fail to do so.

------
johnloeber
I'd be really curious to get some responses. The appropriateness of web fonts
is a difficult topic I've been wondering about for a long time.

------
guilhermeasg
Cardo looks great with a nice line-height. It's the font Leo Babauta uses for
his blog Zen Habits.

[https://www.google.com/fonts/specimen/Cardo](https://www.google.com/fonts/specimen/Cardo)

------
romanovcode
It's Lora for me.
[http://typecast.com/preview/google/Lora](http://typecast.com/preview/google/Lora)

------
cryptos
To answer my own question: I like Noto Serif, Lora, PT Serif, and Habibi very
much.

------
dorfuss
I make it simple, black on white: font-family: Helvetica,Arial,sans-serif;
line-height: 1.3em; font-size: 13px;

------
maouida
Open Sans and Segoe UI

